# Neu angelegter Teich, wann zu reinigen/womit filtern?



## framor (26. Okt. 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin neu hier und bitte mir bei der Beantwortung folgender Fragen zu helfen.
Ich habe im Juni einen Teich angelegt mit 27Kubik Wasserinhalt.
Darin aktiv sind etwas 50 Fische. Eine große Seerose (so 100 Kilo schwer) und noch etwas Kleinzeug. Habe grüne Folie und der Teich ist mittlerweile etwas trübe, was ich als normal ansehe. Habe noch __ Quellmoos drin, da soll ja die Wasserqualität verbessern.
Mir stellt sich nun die Frage ob ich nun noch vorm Winter einmal Schlamm saugen sollte. Welcher Sauger ist empfehlenswert?
Gerne hätte ich ja auch wieder Sicht auf den Boden, denke jedoch das dies bei dem Inhalt nicht geht. Die Tierchen brauchen ja auch was.
Ich überlasse den Teich sich selbst, also wenig Wasserfilterung etc.. Habe mal diese Stix im Säckchen benutzt um Algenbildung vorzubeuegen, was auch eine gewisse Eintrübung brachte.
Was ich so beurteieln kann ist, dass sich die Bewohner wohl finden. Füttern tun wir mittlerweile nicht mehr. 
Wie seht ihr das?
Mache ich schwerwiegende Fehler?
Danke im voraus. 
Framor


----------



## Black1 (26. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Neu angelegter Teich, wann zu reinigen*

Hallo Framor

Herzlich Willkommen.:Willkommen2 

Da Dein Teich erst ein paar Monate alt ist ,kann sich ja noch nicht so viel Schlamm angesammelt haben. Ich würde nur darauf acht geben ,daß kein Laub im Teich ist.

Auch bei 27000L braucht man einen Filter bei 50 Fischen mit Koi. Es wird nicht funktionieren den Teich sich selber zu überlassen.

Zitat: " Ich überlasse den Teich sich selbst,"

Du hast ja jetzt übern Winter Zeit Dir das zu überlegen.

Ist nur ein gut gemeinter Rat von mir.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (27. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Neu angelegter Teich, wann zu reinigen*

Hallo Framor 

50 Fische, mit Kois, wenig Pflanzen, ohne Filterung ? Kann auf dauer nicht klappen. Irgendwann setzt das große Sterben ein.

Wie soll ein Teich klar werden ohne entsprechende Bepflanzung ? Kann nicht funktionieren.

Les mal das hier

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/forums/72/

Dann wird einiges klarer. Und nun viel Spaß hier und :willkommen


----------



## framor (27. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Neu angelegter Teich, wann zu reinigen*

Hallo,
danke für die beiden Aussagen. Welche Pfanzen, Bepflanzungen sind am effektivsten um mit wenig oder gar keiner Technik auszukommen?
Freundliche Grüße
Framor


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (28. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Neu angelegter Teich, wann zu reinigen*

:willkommen bei den Teich -:crazy 



> danke für die beiden Aussagen. Welche Pfanzen, Bepflanzungen sind am effektivsten um mit wenig oder gar keiner Technik auszukommen



wie schon meine beiden vorredner dir versucht haben klar zu machen, bei Fischen im Teich brauchst du einen entsprechend dimensionierten filter ... auch wenn dein teich extrem mit wasserklärenden pflanzen zugewachsen sein sollte würden die keine ausreichende klärung bringen

also wenn du dich für einen teich ohne fische entscheidest dann würde es sicher auch ohne filterung mit wasserklärenden pflanzen klappen, hierzu hat der werner mal ne tolle liste gemacht

http://www.nymphaion.de/teichpflanzen_seerosen_Beratung.html


----------



## framor (29. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Neu angelegter Teich, wann zu reinigen*



			
				69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:
			
		

> :willkommen bei den Teich -:crazy
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hallo Ralf,
toller Selbstbau. Jedoch für mich nicht machbar.
Welche Filter sind denn bei mir geeignet?

Grüße Framor


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (30. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Neu angelegter Teich, wann zu reinigen*

das kommt darauf an was du für fische reinsetztn willst und wieviele usw. usw. - bei deiner teichgröße würde die *regentonnenvariante* besser passen

ich schlage vor das du dich mit deinem teich erstmal vorstellst und uns viele bildchen zeigst -  anhand dieser können wir dir dann eher optimalere infos zum filterbau + co. geben 

Dann leg mal los


----------



## framor (2. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Neu angelegter Teich, wann zu reinigen: Hir die Bilder*

Hallo, habe euch mal 4 Bilder eingefügt.
Der Teich ist 10x4m in der Größe. Tief von 60cm-80cm und mittig abfallend auf so 180cm, so ab der Hälfte.
Sind 27-28cbm Wasser drin.
Mir geht es zunächst um das Filtern und ob ich dieses Jahr noch schlammsaugen sollte.
Welcher Sauger, welche Filter sind empfehlenswert?
Es soll auch mal mittig eine Brücke drüber um die eine Hälfte als Schwimmteich zu nutzen.
Aktuell sind etwas 50 Fische, + 2 kleine kois drin.
Nun freue ich mich auf viele Info´s
Grüße Framor


----------



## Bibo-30 (2. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Neu angelegter Teich, wann zu reinigen*

hallo und :willkommen  hier...
mal ganz ehrlich??---die Folie muß unbedingt abgedeckt werden...
Pflanzen, Pflanzen, Pflanzen rein...(Erde ab)....aber ich denke es wird schwierig, noch welche zu bekommen....

schau Dich einfach mal ein wenig im Forum um...da wirst Du sicherlich einige Anregungen finden.....aber da ist einiges rauszuholen aus Deinem Teich 

den Schlamm würde ich nicht absaugen...sooo viel kann ja auch noch nicht da sein...wegen dem Filter...da werden sich die Profis bestimmt noch melden...


----------



## framor (2. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Neu angelegter Teich, wann zu reinigen*



			
				Bibo-30 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo und :willkommen  hier...
> mal ganz ehrlich??---die Folie muß unbedingt abgedeckt werden...
> Pflanzen, Pflanzen, Pflanzen rein...(Erde ab)....aber ich denke es wird schwierig, noch welche zu bekommen....
> 
> ...




Hallo was meinst du mit "unbedingt abdecken"?
Grüße Framor


----------



## Bibo-30 (2. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Neu angelegter Teich, wann zu reinigen*

naja...wenn die Folie so offen bleibt, wird sie brüchig, durch Sonne, UV, usw...dann hast Du nicht lange Freude...
es gibt so Ufermatten oder evt Kunstrasen...
mit Kies ist da wohl nicht viel zu machen, da es sehr steil aussieht...oder täusch ich mich??
ein anderse Thema wäre eine Kapilarsperre....damit kein Wasser aus - und keine Erde in den Teich gespült wird....

Edit guck doch mal zb hier http://www.naturagart.com/naturagart/produkte/uferbau.html
und/oder benutze die Suchfunktion  da gibts einiges zu lesen


----------



## Uli (2. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Neu angelegter Teich, wann zu reinigen*

hallo framor,
die bianca meint die folienränder von deinem teich die jetzt noch sichtbar sind,du hast doch angefangen steine drauf zu legen.oder wird der rest auch noch mit diesen steinen verkleidet?
gruß uli


----------



## Bibo-30 (2. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Neu angelegter Teich, wann zu reinigen*

hallo nochmal...
Du scheinst ja am Rand noch einiges an "Reserve" zu haben....zum Weg hin...
Du könntest die Folie hochklappen (über den Weg) und auf der Rasenseite dementsprechend angleichen....und schon hättest Du eine tolle Flachwasserzone. Da könntest Du dann diverse Sumpfpflanzen https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/glossary.php?do=listglossary&c=2  (in Sand und Kies) unterbringen.
nur so eine Idee....


----------



## framor (2. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Neu angelegter Teich, wann zu reinigen*

Hallo Bibo-30 und Co,

danke für die Hinweise. Ufermatten kommen noch, wohl erst nächstes Jahr.
Das brauch alles noch etwas Zeit.
Die erste Hälfte (zumindest am Anfang) ist so Knietief, da soll einiges an Pflanzen rein. Richtig, die Seiten sind steil .
Was mir etwas eilt sind Hinweise zur Wasserfilterung und Schlammsaugen, obwohl ich nicht glaube das jetzt im Winter viel passieren kann.
Den Teich zu bauen war schnell entschieden, da wir aus dem alten Teich (Umzug) die Fische mitnehmen wollten. Dieser war etwa 3-4 TLiter an Volumen. Da haben wir nie was getan, ausser einen kleinen Wasserfilter ohne UV.
Wer kann weiterhelfen zu den Themen Filterung und winterfest (Schlammsaugen) machen (evtl. doch noch die Matten holen )?

Danke für alle Tips , sie sind nicht vergebens, es brauch halt etwas Zeit.
Liebe Grüße 
Framor


----------



## Bibo-30 (3. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Neu angelegter Teich, wann zu reinigen*

hallo....
so richtig helfen kann ich Dir bei der Filterfrage auch nicht.....wie gesagt, schlammsaugen würde ich nicht...der Teich ist noch nicht sehr alt....
aber schau Dich doch hier https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/forums/67/ mal um...evt. findest Du hier was, was Dir hilft??


----------



## alexander1 (3. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Neu angelegter Teich, wann zu reinigen*

Kann mir nur Bibo Anschließen


----------



## Christine (3. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Neu angelegter Teich, wann zu reinigen*

Hallo Framor,

und auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen bei uns.


Viele stellen den Filter zum Winter ab. Wenn Du das Füttern einstellst und dafür sorgst, dass der Teich nicht zufriert sollte das aussreichen, wenn Deine 50 Fische nicht ausgwachsene Karpfen sind. Du solltest hier vielleicht noch mal ein paar konkretere Aussagen machen.

Das Schlammsaugen solltest Du erst einmal vergessen. Erstens kann da noch nicht viel drin sein, zweitens muss Dein Teich ja erst einmal ein bisschen Gleichgewicht aufbauen (und dazu gehören auch die Kleinstlebewesen im Schlamm).

Pflanzen sind megawichtig, aber jetzt nicht mehr zu haben.

Ganz dringend solltest Du Dir das Basiswissen zu Gemüte führen und in der Rubrik "Technik" wirst Du auch sicher fündig werden.

Wenn Du Bedenken hast, kauf Dir ein anständiges Wassertest-Set (Tröpfchentest) und überwache die Wasserwerte.


----------



## framor (3. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Neu angelegter Teich, wann zu reinigen*



			
				blumenelse schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Framor,
> 
> und auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen bei uns.
> 
> ...



Hallo Christine,

danke für die Tipps. 

Zu den näheren Angaben tue ich mich schwer. Ca. 50 Fische, keiner größer als ca.15cm, da meiste Goldfische und meist von der Größe kleiner (noch).
Füttern tun wir seit ca. 3 Wochen auch nicht mehr. Die Fische kamen auch nicht mehr so. 
Wasser hatten wir im Sommer testen lassen, war ok. Können wir ja jetzt nochmal tun.
Was das Basiswissen betrifft bin auch am lesen, ist halt viel und jeder hat so seine Richtung. 
Was Filteranlagen betrifft bin ich für Hinweise  dankbar. Der muss ja bei 27kubik schon eine gewisse Dimension haben. Das sollte kein Profigerät sein, die Auswahl jedoch ist für mich unüberschaubar:shock. 
Da reicht der vorhandene nicht aus. Da ist so ein 50€ Teil ohne UV. Durchflußmenge unbekannt.
Kann jemand so eine Komplettanlage empfehlen? 

Viele Grüße
 Framor


----------



## sister_in_act (4. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Neu angelegter Teich, wann zu reinigen*

hallo framor



> Da ist so ein 50€ Teil ohne UV. Durchflußmenge unbekannt.
> Kann jemand so eine Komplettanlage empfehlen?



tu es dir nicht an--es ist reine geldverschwendung.
die filterspezialisten werden sich sicher noch melden.

hast du keinen bodenablauf und keinen skimmer?
beides erspart dir schlamm absaugen und teich abkeschern.

achja, und wegen filter....
schau mal unter eigenbau,-da findest du die ideale winterbeschäftigung 

gruß ulla


----------



## framor (7. März 2009)

*AW: Neu angelegter Teich, wann zu reinigen und/oder filtern*

Hallo liebe "Teichler",
das Wetter wird ja immer besser (auch mal wieder schlechter mit Schnee) und heute war der Teich mal kurzzeitig eisfrei. Die Fische drehen auch schon die ein oder andere Runde, heißt sind hin und wieder sichtbar.
Schlammsaugen ist mal abgehakt, bin ja lernfähig. Was ansteht ist das Filtern. Da bin ich leider, trotz Bemühungen noch kein Stück weiter. Filter für die Größe meines Teiches so um 1000€, das schreckt ein wenig ab, da ich nicht weis, ob ich das richtige dann tue. Filtern tut nun aber meiner Ansicht langsam Not. Nicht das was schief geht. Eigenbau ist mittlerweile auch denkbar, nicht unbedingt wegen den Kosten, vielmehr das es was richtiges ist. Ist das eine Alternative (halt 2 Stück und Pumpen)? http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270284775676
Wer kann mir helfen im Finden der richtigen Filteranlage?
Danach kommt auch das weitere Anlegen des Teiches dran. Ich dachte da an Ufermatten oder Kunstrasen, damit die Folie geschützt ist.
Ich freue mich weiter über hilfreiche Tips:beeten.
Gruß aus der noch kalten Pfalz
Framor


----------



## Bibo-30 (9. März 2009)

*AW: Neu angelegter Teich, wann zu reinigen/womit filtern?*

Hi...
zu deinem vorgeschlagenen Filter kann ich nicht viel sagen...:?
Guch doch mal in der Eigenbau Ecke...da gibt's einiges zu entdecken....Pflanzenfilter, Patronen Filter (bei der Teichgröße garnicht so verkehrt...) evtl. neben dem Teich einen Pflanzenteich??oder Graben??
Wegen der Ufermatte bzw Kunstrasen...denk an eine Saugsperre. Wie ich schon mal geschrieben habe, könnte ich mir eine tolle Flachwasserzone mit reichlich Bepflanzung gut vorstellen


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (9. März 2009)

*AW: Neu angelegter Teich, wann zu reinigen/womit filtern?*

Hi,

bau dir lieber schnell und günstig einen Tonnen filter selber, das ding von e*ay ist ein Selbstbau Druckfilter und mit dem wirst du m.E. nur Probleme haben, der reicht vielleicht für nen 2000L Teich.

Zum Thema Schwimmteich melden sich hier aber sicher noch die Profis.


----------



## framor (10. März 2009)

*AW: Neu angelegter Teich, wann zu reinigen/womit filtern?*



Bibo-30 schrieb:


> Hi...:
> Wegen der Ufermatte bzw Kunstrasen...denk an eine Saugsperre. Wie ich schon mal geschrieben habe, könnte ich mir eine tolle Flachwasserzone mit reichlich Bepflanzung gut vorstellen



Hallo Bianca,

mit der Kapillarsperre kommt was neues auf mich zu. Ich denke, bei Kunstrasen ist die Saugwirkung zu vernachlässigen, oder was meinst du und die anderen.

Zum Thema "Filtern" wäre ich für umgehende Tips dankbar, ich denke ein Naturfilter wäre das ideale, falls machbar........
Grüße
Framor


----------



## nico1985 (10. März 2009)

*AW: Neu angelegter Teich, wann zu reinigen/womit filtern?*

Hi, mein teich sah auch mal so aus! weißt du was ich an deiner stelle machen würde!? Ich würde Wasser und Fische raus, Folie noch mal Hochgenommen noch mal neu Planen. Bodenablauf rein( ich habe kein Handelsübligen sondern ein selbst gebauten,,tankdurchführung,90° 75HT Rohr und den ganzen Teichboden mit 75 HT Rohren verlegt. In den Rohren habe ich mit der Flex schlitze rein geschnitten. Dann Kies drüber fertig!!  Obenrum noch mal ein wenig schachten ( so viel wie möglich) dann einen Skimmer. Neben den Teich eine Regentonne einbuddeln wo 2 100 HT / KG Rohre (mit zuschieber) vom Skimmer und Bodenablauf angeschlossen sind , von dieses Tonne Pumpst du dann das Wasser in z.b ein 1000 liter Fass das du dir zu einem Patronenfilter umgebaut hast. und dann lässt du das gefilterte wasser durch einen Bachlauf(den schön beflanzen) wieder in dein Teich laufen! Oben Auf die Folie schön mit Steinen belegt und fertig! Aber ich weiß das ist alles nicht so einfach und geht auch nicht alles rucki zucki !

Gruß Nico


----------



## Bibo-30 (11. März 2009)

*AW: Neu angelegter Teich, wann zu reinigen/womit filtern?*

hallo framor
hast recht mit dem Kunstrasen 
Die Idee von nico ist nicht schlecht...allerdings sehr aufwendig. Über eine eventuelle Umgestaltung würde ich dennoch nachdenken. Allein schon um eine schöne Pflanzzone miteinzuplanen.
Ich würde zum Weg hin eine Flachwasserzone machen, (bis an den Weg ran) mit __ Binsen, __ Bachbunge, __ Lilien usw bepflanzen....und evtl.zum Gewächshaus hin (wenn das geht) zb einen bewachsenen Bodenfilter, mit höher wachsenden Pflanzen....oder einen kleinen PlanenTeich...oder sowas in der Art....
...oha..ich glaube ich muß meinen Mann überzeugen, das wir auch nochmal umbauen müssen


----------

